# bobcats



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone know if there are bobcats near snowville? or is it easier to find them in the national forest near bear lake, logan areas? 
Just asking generally  dont mean to be asking specific areas...just looking for advice on habitat of bobcats where i should be able to expect to find them...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

There's more bobcat out west IMHO. Find the rabbits and you'll find the bobcat.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Find the movie Bobcatching, by steve woods. It is kind of expensive for a dvd but it will save you tons of time and money in the long run. Everything you need to know, to be successfull is in that DVD.


----------

